# Lawn Fertilization Schedule



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

With this warm weather my guess is a bunch of us are looking at our yards and feel it's time they need to green up.

IMO it's still a little early but if we don't have any more significant temp drops, I believe the lawns can get greener faster in 2013.

I am a big proponet of organic gardening as we put to much bad stuff in your yards witch tacks into our homes then to us, or our families.
(ok - off my soap box)

Here is the Organic schedule and attached is the regular schdule if you have to go syenthic

Here's a brief list of organic fertilizers I think should be considered in the schedule, mainly because they are somewhat cost effective, don't smell (make me gag) bad, and are readily available. Availability is somewhat subjective, though, since they're carried mostly by independent retail garden centers that aren't part of "big box" stores. Lowe's, however, has been known to carry the Medina products.

Brands of organic fertilizer

Micro Life 6-2-4 Micro Life 6-2-4
Nitro Phos Sweet Green 11-0-4
Southwest Fertilizer Earth Essentials 5-1-3
Nature's Guide Premium Turf 6-1-4
Medina Growin' Green 4-2-3
Lady Bug Natural Lawn & Garden 8-2-4
Soil Mender Turf Mate 4-2-3
*THE ORGANIC SCHEDULE*

*FEBRUARY* - Corn gluten meal (as pre-emergent herbicide)
*MARCH *- Organic fertilizer as listed above
*APRIL* - Compost as top dressing
*MAY* - Organic fertilizer as listed above
*SEPTEMBER*- Organic fertilizer as listed above/or simply compost top dressing 
Agricultural Corn Meal as preventative fungicide
*OCTOBER*- Organic fertilizer as listed above, as winterizer treatment
*NOVEMBER* - Corn gluten meal as pre-emergent herbicide


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

With all due respect...why fertilize lawns? 

Makes them grow more and means you have to mow more often. I lived for many, many years in an upscale neighborhood in CLC...never fertilized, just mulched/mowed. Never collect the clippings, just let them decay.

We didn't win a lot of yard of the month awards, but we did have one of the healtiest, longest lasting, and most drought resistant yards anywhere. Not one person, not one, ever complained about our yard and in fact many, many complemented it...and were shocked to learn we don't fertilize. 

It does take awhile to get your system away from being dependent on chemicals, but the wait is worth it in reduced expenses, reduced polution, and best of all reduced labor.

Excess nitrogen in our waters is bad; regardless of the source.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Meadowlark said:


> With all due respect...why fertilize lawns?
> 
> Makes them grow more and means you have to mow more often


That's the way I see it too. Only thing I fertilize is the garden & trees. I got other things I'd rather do or spend money on. Just my 2 cents...


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Bringing this back to the top
One as a reminder and two to answer the question

Organic fertilizers have trace minerals that our yards do need

Trace minerials vary from area to area.... But it helps make the grass and plants stronger and allows them to absorb the byproduct of the broken down grass clippings


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showpost.php?p=4995134&postcount=18


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks or sharing schedule!


----------

